# Help converting spining rod to conventional



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a spining rod i would like to convert to conv. What is the best way to remove the old guides? and what is the best way to remove the existing finish?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the guides are a fairly simple deal,the finish ain't that hard ,but you will have to also change the reel seat because it is on the wrong axis of the spine.you will need a heat gun and a couple of sharp razor blades for the guides,heat the area of epoxy at the guide feet,you do not have to nor do you want to burn the epoxy,just heat it for about 10 seconds and then scrape the top of the foot exposing the metal of the foot,pull the feet off as you go .the same technique can be used to take the remaining epoxy off,just be more careful to not scratch or dig into the blank.this takes a steady hand so don't drink to much coffee.the rest of the finish can be stripped using citristrip(hardware store)citri strip is not as harsh as other solvents and won't damage the blank.the reel seat is a whole 'nother animal.oh ,you will have to remove the foregrip also if one exists.you can use a hacksaw or a dremil tool(prefered),cut a spiral around the seat from the front to the back,take your time,all reel seats are designed to have a bigger diameter than the blank ,so if you take your time and don't cut too deep there is very little risk of damage.once the spiral is cut use a screwdriver or small pry tool to seperate the seat from the epoxy-arbor ,i sometimes will use the heat gun to soften the epoxy and it will just pop off before too much effort is needed.hope this helps,any other questions just ask


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Didn't think about the reel seat.


----------



## GoBow (Oct 13, 2003)

I wouldn't mess with the reel seat. I build my conventional rods on the wrong side of the spine. On purpose. It'll be fine. I'd lay the guides on the same side as they were originally wrapped too.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If the guides are good, then hook a conventional on it and go fishing. You didn't mention what rod you had, but to me, that's the way I do it. Spine ain't what it's cracked up to be, except by your purist rod builders. The ordinary Joe just out for a week or two a year ain't gynna ever know the difference.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

If you put the guides on the "wrong side", then the rod is going to naturally bend that way and you won't have to worry about the rod twisting which is a good thing. In my mind that may require an extra guide so that the line doesn't drag on the rod while fighting a fish.

If you put a conventional reel on a spinning rod then there is a good chance that the line will rub on the rod while fighting a fish due to guide spacing, which may cause the line to fail.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have enough rods I don't really need it. Just want to do it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

While you're converting it to a conventional rod; why not consider spiral wrapping it? C2


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Have not thought that far ahead yet.


----------

